# Replanting after logging



## JUDGE1162 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am have a portion of my land in the Catskills (NY) logged, it is a salvage harvest, I had lost many if not all of my hard maples due to several years of tent caterpillar damage, the trees are dead, limbs and bark are falling off. I am having 10 of my 40 acres (30 acres are timber) logged to try and get something for these hard maples. Now for the question once these trees are removed I was thinking of replanting this area. The question is what should I replant, are there good timber species that are not as effected by tent and gyps caterpillars as both or these are a big problems in my area I also have a very large and health deer population to contend with.

SO what should I plant, how should I plant it (size, age, special protection, time of year) the area to be replanted is on top of a hill with limited soil and so-so soil quality. I am looking for a good timber species.

Thanks


----------

